# Jackson Hero or ???



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Boats*

Dagger Mamba 8.0, or even the 7.5. Wave Sport Diesel 65. Fit is everything when it comes to boats. Make sure she fits well in the boat, make plenty of contact points for control, and can still enter and exit the boat easily.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I would also check out the Pyrahna Ammo and LiquidLogic Remix. Between these and the options listed by Don, surely you can find a boat that will work for her.

PS - I would suggest waiting until the beginning of the season (mid-may) and come up to the gear swap at Paddlefest. You should be able to find any type of boat you want at a reasonable price


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

My girlfriend is about the same size and she loves her medium Burn, might look into the small though for something a bit "sportier".


----------



## weldernot (Dec 21, 2007)

Additional boats: WaveSport Diesel 60, Fluid Solo S
I would suggest that as/if you have opportunities to sit in and demo, strongly consider fit and ability to control the boat (edge control, especially). I find the difference in controlable edging between the Diesel 65 and the Diesel 60 to be considerable.


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Hero for sale in classifides*

Hey, saw this Hero for sale in the classifieds section;

Black 2009 Hero.
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/swap/showproduct.php?product=14328&cat=16

I've had a Hero for 2 years now, and love it. Good luck in your search, on a side note, I think I did Brown's with you and some of the PPWC crew during either FiBark or Paddlefest, I think Ken was out in the Shredder that day.

- Alex


----------

